# lost wedding band



## MasterDishWasher (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi all. Lost my wedding band somewhere in SlickHorn Gulch on the San Juan last wednesday May30. Dislocated my finger midway up on the log that gets folk up the ledge. Switched the band to my little finger and promptly lost it. Sure would like to find it!


----------



## idahofloater (Feb 23, 2011)

Mine is under the mill wave at riggins. I'll bet there is more gold rings than gold nuggets in the rivers these days. Its just the circle of life. For gold that is. Time to go gold digging. Anyway, hope you get your ring back and the old lady aint too upset.


----------



## MasterDishWasher (Jun 6, 2012)

Could be anywhere from the Gultch to Clay Hills. I suppose the river is as fine a place as any on Earth to lose a ring. We lost a couple of vests, stools, and other assorted gear that run. Just river ante I suppose.


----------



## afraid (Jun 8, 2011)

mine's in gunny gorge, in the deep part, anyone seen it?


----------

